

On the role of experts in creating personal belief systems - tokenadult
http://coronaradiata.net/2012/12/07/on-the-role-of-experts-in-creating-personal-belief-systems/

======
jtheory
This is a good statement of the problem.

I'd be quite curious to hear suggestions on the solution(s).

Direct attacks on something as huge and culturally interwoven as "religious
belief" is probably ineffective and even counter-productive.

But populations do wax and wane in religious fervor, and the power of
religious belief in everyday people's lives. It's unavoidably difficult to
winnow out actual factors affecting that kind of thing, but there must be
theories out there.

